# maybe this time?



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Maybe I got it this time. If so, this is Lucky. (no pun intended)! If not I will try, try again!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm going to go beat my head against a wall.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks like you didn't copy and paste the full link to the photo....can you post a link to your picasa account?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

LOL!!! OMG!! I would love to. Don't know how to post a link. I really need some computer 101 classes! LOL!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok....when you're on the page that your pictures are on, go up to the top bar that has the website address in it. Right click on it and hit copy. Then come back here and right click in the reply box and hit paste. Then just hit post. That should work.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

When I right clicked in the reply box, paste wasn't an option.  Still, doing something wrong. I'll figure it out one way or another. I've written down everything you said, so I am going to get my sister-in law who is really good with all this stuff to show me. In the mean time, I'm going to take a break from it and come back.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Once you copy the url/address and are ready to post/reply:
1. click on the little picture icon (looks like a mountain, yellow sky)
2. in the little box it pops out, right click and select paste.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Keep at it! I'm dying to see pics. of your dogs! :biggrin:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm not giving up. I WILL get pictures on here. Then, we will all have a huge party!!:biggrin:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh, at least I can handle the avatar! Thats Aussie, by the way.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Now that I've posted a picture I know what's going on. Do you have a photobucket account? If not, create one and upload the photos to that and then it will give you a direct link to your photos that go in the url box.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

mischiefgrrl said:


> Now that I've posted a picture I know what's going on. Do you have a photobucket account? If not, create one and upload the photos to that and then it will give you a direct link to your photos that go in the url box.


Not on photobucket, its picassa. Once I get it, I'll get it. I'm just being me, and getting in a hurry and missing something.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

YOu know what I just thought of? I know when I first started my Picasa account, I didn't realize there were two steps. 

1) Importing your pictures into the Picasa program installed on your hard drive, and 
2) importing the pictures from the Picasa program on your hard drive to the Picasa website!!

Have you done step 2?

On a totally unrelated note, :banplease::rip: :tape2::third: <----- New icons, huh?? These are my favorite ones!!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Ania's Mommy said:


> YOu know what I just thought of? I know when I first started my Picasa account, I didn't realize there were two steps.
> 
> 1) Importing your pictures into the Picasa program installed on your hard drive, and
> 2) importing the pictures from the Picasa program on your hard drive to the Picasa website!!
> ...


Yea, I as far as I know both are done.

I have just seen the new icons! Love em'!!op2:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yep!!! I requested that more be added because our smiley list was seriously lacking!

Enjoy!!!

eace: :angel: arty:   :thumb: :tea: :gossip:


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

1. Upload your pic here: ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
You don't need an account.
Click browse, find your pic, then click the Upload button.










2. Click the box beside "Direct Link". It should select all the text in the box. Right click, and click copy.










3. In the reply box, click the button that looks like this:










4: A small window will open. Right click the text box, and click paste. Now click "OK"










It'll leave you with something like this:









Submit!

Hope this helps.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks! I'm willing to try. I won't give up!:thumb:


----------

